
Still Think White Privilege Isn’t Real? These 6 Lessons Will Erase All Doubt - div0
http://everydayfeminism.com/2015/10/life-lessons-white-privilege/
======
wsc981
Is there also cases of white privilege in asian, north / central african or
arab countries I wonder? Or do white people experience the same kinds of
situations as the author experienced?

